
Exascale Computing Project – 50 times computation power than DOE HPC systems - QueensGambit
https://www.exascaleproject.org
======
QueensGambit
The Exascale Computing Project is a collaborative effort of two U.S.
Department of Energy organizations – the Office of Science (DOE-SC) and the
National Nuclear Security Administration (NNSA).

U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) is planning to ask the US Congress for
“between $3 billion and $4 billion over 10 years.” This is “roughly the amount
the agency is spending to build next-generation “exascale” supercomputers”.
China accounted for 60% of all investments in AI from 2013 to 2018. U.S.
investments were about 30% of the global total. China dominates the number of
AI publications, whereas the European Union has the most AI researchers,
Joseph says. But U.S. researchers in AI get the most citations per paper, he
says, suggesting their research has the most impact. [1]

[1] [https://www.unite.ai/u-s-department-of-energy-wants-to-
accel...](https://www.unite.ai/u-s-department-of-energy-wants-to-accelerate-
scientific-discoveries-with-ai/)

